# My boys and the new addition :)



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Thought i'd show of my boys  theres Max the doberman, George my staff and my new baby i got only 2 days ago my 7 Month old white german shepard Samson (aka Sammy)


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

OO I love white shepherds! He looks quite big already.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_lovely dogs.._


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

SteveyP said:


> OO I love white shepherds! He looks quite big already.


i know thats what i said when i first saw him  x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Two more pictures


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They're gorgeous especially the gsd puppy.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> They're gorgeous especially the gsd puppy.


haha everyone seems to love him, shame he's very timid with people and gets very scared and stressed when a stranger tries to stroke him. hopefully in time he'll get used to people


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a great gang there, the white GSD is going to be HUGE


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

WOnderful crew, congratulations on your new blessing. He looks like a husky standing there on the snow.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> You have a great gang there, the white GSD is going to be HUGE


i know everyone keeps saying he's big for his age!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

xpalaboyx said:


> WOnderful crew, congratulations on your new blessing. He looks like a husky standing there on the snow.


lol! thats what i thought after i took tvat picture i had to give him a bath look at colour of him compared to snow!  xxx


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very sweet! I love the name Samson.  Cute!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Two more of Samson aka Sammy (he won't answer to Samson but will to Sammy)


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Your dogs are lovely, all of them 

George is a sweetheart and looks like a typical stafford putting on a sad face when the camera comes out  Two of mine do the same and always look really sad in photo's


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Maistaff said:


> Your dogs are lovely, all of them
> 
> George is a sweetheart and looks like a typical stafford putting on a sad face when the camera comes out  Two of mine do the same and always look really sad in photo's


haha he's brilliant and has the most biggest eyes ever i can never stay mad at him!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

some more of the boys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, your dogs are gorgeous,


----------

